# Re-entering the UK on a visitor visa after a Tier 5 visa has expired



## thehistorypress (May 25, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm hoping someone can clear this up for me! 

My visa is set to expire on September 8, and I am leaving the UK on the September 7. I have travel planned in Europe until the middle of October, when I plan to head back to NZ to live.

My boyfriend who is a British citizen has booked a trip home (NZ) from London on October 13 which was planned before we decided not to go for the FLR (M) visa. I am hoping to come back into the UK with him on October 13 and flying out that day or the day after all going well.

I wanted to know if anyone has had any issues with coming back in to the UK after their visa has expired and leaving that day/the day after if they have proof of a one-way departure ticket?

Hopefully this makes some kind of sense! Flying from London is the cheapest option so would be ideal if I didn't have to fly from the continent, but am also not prepared to risk deportation back to Europe and having to buy another ticket home.

Any help would be much appreciated!
Rebecca


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

thehistorypress said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can clear this up for me!
> 
> ...


Rebecca

If you are planning to 'direct airside transit' in London as part of the journey from Europe to NZ, then it should not be a problem as you will not enter the UK.

However, if you want to enter the UK first, then you will need to go through immigration. An immigration officer may look into your case in detail - he/she may think that you used the trip to Europe as a way to extend your stay in the UK after your visa has expired. You may need to show strong links to NZ (like job offer) before being allowed in the UK.


----------



## thehistorypress (May 25, 2017)

HKG3 said:


> Rebecca
> 
> If you are planning to 'direct airside transit' in London as part of the journey from Europe to NZ, then it should not be a problem as you will not enter the UK.
> 
> However, if you want to enter the UK first, then you will need to go through immigration. An immigration officer may look into your case in detail - he/she may think that you used the trip to Europe as a way to extend your stay in the UK after your visa has expired. You may need to show strong links to NZ (like job offer) before being allowed in the UK.


Thank you for getting back to me! 

So frustrating that they have to think everyone has ulterior motives, but I do understand. I will make sure I a letter to confirm the termination of my job in the UK and the termination of our lease to. And I will work on the job front to hopefully get something sorted in NZ before I go back. 

Thanks again!


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

thehistorypress said:


> Thank you for getting back to me!
> 
> So frustrating that they have to think everyone has ulterior motives, but I do understand. I will make sure I a letter to confirm the termination of my job in the UK and the termination of our lease to. And I will work on the job front to hopefully get something sorted in NZ before I go back.
> 
> Thanks again!


I entered the UK about a month after my Youth Mobility Visa expired. I had hoped to get a work visa and went home to wait for it but then the job fell through and I had to go back to move all my stuff home. I was definitely asked quite a few more questions than usual but ultimately let through. The thing that seemed to satisfy the border officer was my return flight and the fact that I had evidence of applying for jobs in Canada. So perhaps you can apply for a couple jobs in NZ online and assuming they send you a confirmation email of receiving your application you can have those on hand as evidence of looking for a job in NZ.


----------



## thehistorypress (May 25, 2017)

emu77 said:


> I entered the UK about a month after my Youth Mobility Visa expired. I had hoped to get a work visa and went home to wait for it but then the job fell through and I had to go back to move all my stuff home. I was definitely asked quite a few more questions than usual but ultimately let through. The thing that seemed to satisfy the border officer was my return flight and the fact that I had evidence of applying for jobs in Canada. So perhaps you can apply for a couple jobs in NZ online and assuming they send you a confirmation email of receiving your application you can have those on hand as evidence of looking for a job in NZ.


Thanks for the advice! I am going to start applying for jobs tonight (I want something lined up as soon as I get home anyway, so good to get a head start!) and will hopefully get some confirmation emails as proof of this. 

I am also looking at flights that get me in and out of the UK on the same day as this is the cheapest option for me. I will have to go through immigration to be able to get my bag (which I will have my boyfriend store at Heathrow), and to also be able to check in to my flight home, but really hope they let me through on this basis! Such a stress, and a horrible process to go through.


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

thehistorypress said:


> Thanks for the advice! I am going to start applying for jobs tonight (I want something lined up as soon as I get home anyway, so good to get a head start!) and will hopefully get some confirmation emails as proof of this.
> 
> I am also looking at flights that get me in and out of the UK on the same day as this is the cheapest option for me. I will have to go through immigration to be able to get my bag (which I will have my boyfriend store at Heathrow), and to also be able to check in to my flight home, but really hope they let me through on this basis! Such a stress, and a horrible process to go through.


If you are in and out the same day I'm sure it won't be a big issue, just definitely have some evidence on hand that you'll be leaving same day and I can't imagine they'll have a big problem with that. When I came back I was staying for a month and they were clearly very skeptical of that, even with my return flight booked, but once I showed them I have already applied for jobs in Canada they let me right through. I know each officer is different, but I'd be surprised if they took issue with your plans, especially if you can provide plenty of evidence that you are returning to NZ for good.


----------



## thehistorypress (May 25, 2017)

emu77 said:


> If you are in and out the same day I'm sure it won't be a big issue, just definitely have some evidence on hand that you'll be leaving same day and I can't imagine they'll have a big problem with that. When I came back I was staying for a month and they were clearly very skeptical of that, even with my return flight booked, but once I showed them I have already applied for jobs in Canada they let me right through. I know each officer is different, but I'd be surprised if they took issue with your plans, especially if you can provide plenty of evidence that you are returning to NZ for good.


Thanks for all of your advice. Working on all the documentation I can to hopefully help prove I have no intention of staying in the UK longer than I need (a maximum of 24 hours). Again, thanks so much for you help!


----------

